# Trump pulls U.S. out of G-7 statement, accuses Trudeau of being 'dishonest'



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

He has balls..



Trump pulls U.S. out of G-7 statement, accuses Trudeau of being 'dishonest'

QUEBEC CITY — President Donald Trump said late Saturday that he was pulling the U.S. out of the Group of Seven's official statement of common values and accused Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, the host of the G-7 conference, of "false statements."

An administration official earlier had said that Trump would join the summit communique. Trump had just left on his way to Singapore for a North Korean nuclear summit when he tweeted that U.S. representatives would not sign it.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> He has balls..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He supposedly has balls because.......... he can't get along well with leaders of allied countries? 

He gets along better with the dictators, Putin, great, Kim, okay, Merkel, oh shit (she's a woman, she should be on my bed)


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > He has balls..
> ...




That's what he is supposed to do, take on them all ..


No ?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> He has balls..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of brains?

What did Trudeau say that was a lie?

Get real, this is just tRump having a tantrum because he didn't get his way.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

Trump is getting better and better  with foreign relations..

I am enjoying this.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > He has balls..
> ...



His way is our way.. a better deal for you and I..


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


No, his way is his way and his alone.  It's ridiculous to think anything good care come  from offending our allies and cuddling up to our enemies.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Keep your friends close and your enemy's closer 


That's a rule of thumb..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > He has balls..
> ...




Really Creep?

Do you support Canada having tariffs on American wheat? They do you know.

The enemy of America is your friend, always.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

this TRUMP Presidency is just getting better and better .


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 9, 2018)

Trump attacks Germany, attacks the UK, attacks Canada, and then praises Putin and Russia, and Kim and North Korea.  

At this point all I can do is laugh.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


There's a big difference between "keeps my your enemies closer" and sleeping with them.  Also nothing in that ridiculous little saying says you have to throw your friends under the bus.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------   they are nations that the USA has had fairly friendly relation with until the fairly friendly , decent relations come to an end as has happened a few times in the last 2 - 3 hundred years   Crep .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



That's not throwing friends under the bus..



Past administration 's coddled them, it's called tough love, we will always defend canada.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

i mean , every country that is our friends or allies and we have been at WAR them all a few times in the last few hundred years  Crep .


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


2-3 hundred years?  Since we've only been around for 242 years why don't you tell me the last time we had a major falling out with Canada, or GB for instance?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



1812..


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

think it was 1812 wasn't it Crep , 'precanooks' or british subjects burned the White House didn't they Crep ??


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Nobody has coddled anyone.  Trade agreements are give and take by both sides and cannot be all in one country's favor.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 9, 2018)

I don't know if Trudeau is dishonest, but the words limp-wristed and sissy definitely come to mind.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




BS. Canada is our little brother , no one fucks with them except us..


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


We've already been all over this, Canada wasn't a country, and it was 206 years ago.  And we attacked them BTW, not vice versa.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

well , your style of give and take MAY be coming to an end  Crep .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



We didn't attack Canada we attacked the British  in *Canada*. .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

we fought them and Americans died and at that time 'canada' was full of traitors , Tories and British Subjects, many of who left America during the American revolution because they were sympathetic to the British king .   Now its even worse as many 'canooks' are draft dodgers or sons and daughter of draft dodgers  Crep .


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 9, 2018)

So butt kissing is the best foriegn policy in accordance with America's new way now ???

The Demon-crats are experts at pandering (until they gain something or retain power or gain power, just as it has been witnessed so many times over and over again), then once they gain power it's time to shun those voters who would expect the crats to actually deliver. They (the Demon-crats), just like others, enrich themselves at all cost, and if something gets in their way, then it's time to act all innocent and honest until the storm passes or they sidestep it somehow.

Who are the expert panderers amongst the two major parties as it has been witnessed over time, and what's their political persuasion ??  Demon-crats or the GOP ?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Lol, ok, ya got me.there.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Poor creep, your hatred of America just gnaws at you, Da  Comrade?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 9, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> So butt kissing is the best foriegn policy in accordance with America's new way now ???
> 
> The Demon-crats are experts at pandering (until they gain something or retain power or gain power, just as it has been witnessed so many times over and over again), then once they gain power it's time to shun those voters who would expect the crats to actually deliver. They (the Demon-crats), just like others, enrich themselves at all cost, and if something gets in their way, then it's time to act all innocent and honest until the storm passes or they sidestep it somehow.
> 
> Who are the expert panderers amongst the two major parties as it has been witnessed over time, and what's their political persuasion ??  Demon-crats or the GOP ?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > So butt kissing is the best foriegn policy in accordance with America's new way now ???
> ...


--------------------------------  yer losing Lew !!


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




What am I losing?  Trump calls Trudeau a liar and praises a stone cold killer dictator.  He said it... it's in the video.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 9, 2018)

Lewdog said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Trump ends the Korean war, Lewd wails bitter tears.....


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


These ridiculous attempts at insults are just proof you have not intelligent responses.

Keep.it up, I'm not laughing with you.

I'm laughing at you.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Canada didn’t become a country until 1867.

Just so we know…who does Trump consider our friends and who does he consider our enemies?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Excellent question.

I wish I had the answer.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I’ll wait for a Trumpian to answer the question.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Do you really think they know?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



We’ll see what happens.  Strange that there Its looking more and more like Russia has some sort of influence over Trump that is not readily apparent.

NK has to “de nuke”.  And while I wouldn’t expect the President to ask Russia to “de nuke”, I would expect the guy who doesn’t trust NK with a missile to, at the very least, tell the Russia “You want back in the G8, you’ve got to point your missiles elsewhere.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

what is it , seems like the USA and its so called friends just have different interests at this time ,   And thats under The TRUMP and i hope Trump style lasts at least for my lifetime .   Before the Trump i think that other fairly modern Presidents were one worlders .   As example , i think that 'gwb' wanted a 'north american union' and that goes back to 'ghwb' and 'mrobama' would have loved that as well as Hilary .    And if 'jebito bush' had made president he would have been terrible as he already has a 'mexican' family that mexicans would love   Candy .   --------------   just some thoughts Candy .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

and as far as , who is Americas friends ??     Does it matter as long as the USA maintains its probable number 1 huge ability in military matters   Candy .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

its cool if Canada likes the USA , same for Germany , England and others but its best to keep them in line because they know better then to mess with the USA .  As said years ago , walk softly but the USA should carry a big stick  Candy .


----------



## candycorn (Jun 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> its cool if Canada likes the USA , same for Germany , England and others but its best to keep them in line because they know better then to mess with the USA .  As said years ago , walk softly but the USA should carry a big stick  Candy .



And if they don’t “stay in line”?  We’re going to invade Germany?


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Is he supposed to piss off allies and warm up to authoritarians?

Would you be better served in an Authoritarian state?  It seems that way.  What have you got against American values?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


------------------------------------   does Russia even want into the [newly formed] 'G6' as i don't know .    Plus a theory of mine is that Trump merely mentioning Russia is that he MAY be just messing with lefties and euros that will be triggered by mere mention of Russia   Candy .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > its cool if Canada likes the USA , same for Germany , England and others but its best to keep them in line because they know better then to mess with the USA .  As said years ago , walk softly but the USA should carry a big stick  Candy .
> ...


----------------------------  probably not at this time , Germany can do as it likes but that may not include sending  low tariff German cars to the USA  Candy .


----------



## McRocket (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> He has balls..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and your pathetic poster again.

Have you forgotten that your Messiah chickened out of military service because of bone spurs - yet he cannot even remember which foot they were in.

You Trumpbots are such un-American cowards. You would back Hitler's great grandson (if he had one) if it gave you the White House.

Total and complete losers...(almost) the lot of you.


----------



## McRocket (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Trump is getting better and better  with foreign relations..
> 
> I am enjoying this.


And you are getting stupider and stupider...I am enjoying that.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


tRump is neither smart nor cunning.  The possibility that he brought Russia up to twit "the lefties" is really to slim to mention.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

as i said , he MAY be messing with you guys and girls , lefties and others  Crep .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------   just saw this but the way i look at other countries is to get rid of this friends stuff .    Nations just have competing interests and America should Always consider its interests and Americans interests FIRST and thats what  President Trump advocates .


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 9, 2018)

Time to even the play field. Tariff use we tariff you. 270% on Dairy is outrageous.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> as i said , he MAY be messing with you guys and girls , lefties and others  Crep .


I believe it to be unlikely in the extreme.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > as i said , he MAY be messing with you guys and girls , lefties and others  Crep .
> ...


---------------------------------  yeah well , were you crushed when Hilary lost as you just KNEW that she was going to win  Crep .


----------



## 007 (Jun 9, 2018)

PRESIDENT TRUMP... just got a real nice ring to it. Glad I'll be able to say that for 7 more years.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Nope.  Not a Clinton fan.  I wore in "none of the above" and waged w campaign to get as many other people as I could to do it with me.  I'm tired of having to choose between a douchebag and a shit sandwich.  Especially when I can't even tell which is which.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

check this out , its video of the President .   Roughly saying that  if the euro wankers don't  wise up the USA won't trade with them Crep .  --- Trump Dismisses 'Fake News CNN' Reporter's Question During G7 Summit Briefing   ---   check it out Crep .


----------



## candycorn (Jun 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Makes no sense whatsoever….


----------



## candycorn (Jun 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Schilling for Russia (who tinkered with our elections, has missiles pointed at you, and has murdered foreign dissidents) to get economic benefits puts America first how exactly?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 9, 2018)

pismoe said:


> check this out , its video of the President .   Roughly saying that  if the euro wankers don't  wise up the USA won't trade with them Crep .  --- Trump Dismisses 'Fake News CNN' Reporter's Question During G7 Summit Briefing   ---   check it out Crep .


From the tRump news channel?

I don't think so.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

candycorn said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


-----------------------------'soviet' - Russian missiles have been aimed at ME since the late 50s early 60s , cold war happened and then 'cuba' ,    None were a big Deal as the Germans that killed my Uncle Micky and who tried to kill my other Uncles and my Dad    just 70 years ago Candy .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 9, 2018)

and the 'soviet' Russians were Americas allies in WW2 and hilary tried to do a reset with the Russians  and 'mrobama' was going to become more flexible with the Russians after his last election Candy .


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> He has balls..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.  Gotta love it!


----------



## deanrd (Jun 9, 2018)

bear513 said:


> He has balls..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank God Putin is such an honest man.  That l'l murderer.  Just as cute as can be.
Trump hates those awful democracies.  We need strong men who kill the innocent.  
Course, when the GOP gets rid of healthcare here, Trump's base will laugh and laugh and die early while laughing.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 10, 2018)

McRocket said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is getting better and better  with foreign relations..
> ...


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 10, 2018)

bear513 said:


> He has balls..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You decorate your page with a picture of two pigs?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 10, 2018)

deanrd said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > He has balls..
> ...



He doesn't look like a killer to me..just normal guy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 10, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > He has balls..
> ...




A little early to be smoking meth ,


No?


----------



## Lysistrata (Jun 10, 2018)

I do not smoke meth I have never been in the same room as meth,  don't know meth. I do not tolerate depravity.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Well there is our friend's whom Trump and the U.S. has found to be doing us wrong in these failed trade agreements, and then there are these leaders of these alledged enemy countries for whom haven't been doing us wrong, because we saw them as an enemy state because of the way they were treating their own people, so we kept them at bay until they showed improvements in their in house problems.

However, due to greed, our business leaders here we're willing to ignore China's humanatarian abuses in order to more over add to those abuses by helping China to work their people in sweat shops under communist rule for international trade purposes. Then we end up with an 800 billion dollar trade deficit with China ??  Kidding me right ?

Then when a new U.S. leader comes into challenge it all, (then you who have supported the out of balance trade and abuse that came with it all), begin circling the wagons in either protection of the bullcrap or in an attempt to hide the bullcrap in order to keep it all going.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 10, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



So…who are our friends and who are our enemies?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I think he pretty clearly said he doesn't know.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Insult? I thought pointing out your bitter hatred of America would be a complement, creep? Won't it enhance your standing among your fellow Communists?


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 10, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Weak.  Gonna hafta practice if you want to get under my skin.

Lotsa practice.  You tRumpkins are not fast learners.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 10, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > He has balls..
> ...


Where were these BALLS when he punked out of  entering our armed service?? He's a fn yellow coward  a bully no more ,no less


----------



## edward37 (Jun 10, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


letting his scumbag friend putin back into the G7 ? Trump is just like his friend


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> [
> Canada didn’t become a country until 1867.
> 
> Just so we know…who does Trump consider our friends and who does he consider our enemies?




So just be be clear Comrade, earlier when you spewed hatred at America for attacking Canada in 1812, that was just a lie? Canada was a British providence and the war was actually in response to British incursions into Louisiana just as the legitimate history books state?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Trump was in the same division of the armed forces as Bill Clinton and Barry da Fairy - you reeking hypocrite.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 10, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


if you don't know the differences   you must be a republican  Trump is a lying coward  and he's all yours


----------



## pismoe (Jun 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


--------------------------------------   i don't think that we have nations as friends although nations can be friendly .    Enemies , i'd say the Chinese , norks  , much of the muslim lands   Candy


----------



## pismoe (Jun 10, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------   there , in black and white and in English and just above is your answer  Edward .   [chuckle]


----------



## candycorn (Jun 10, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I did?  When did I do that?  

Canda wasn’t around until 1867.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 10, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



has it enhanced yours?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> if you don't know the differences   you must be a republican  Trump is a lying coward  and he's all yours



Yeah, not the brave soldier Barry Da Fairy was..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




That's the point.

If it was one of the other Stalinists rather than you who ranted about our "invading Canada" then I apologize, all you Marxists look the same.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Weak.  Gonna hafta practice if you want to get under my skin.
> 
> Lotsa practice.  You tRumpkins are not fast learners.




99% chance you are a paid troll from the Soros hate sites. In such a case you have no ability to reason and are here purely to disrupt the American political system.

No one wants to "get under your skin," I merely expose you as the America hating Marxist that you are, Creep.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 10, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > if you don't know the differences   you must be a republican  Trump is a lying coward  and he's all yours
> ...


Get it yet UN  or you need a sledge hammer?
As U.S. President Donald Trump left the Group of Seven nations in turmoil this weekend, China’s Xi Jinping and Russia’s Vladimir Putin were putting on a very different show on the other side of the world.

On Sunday, Xi and Putin toasted the expansion of the Shanghai Cooperation Organization, an eight-member bloc designed to coordinate security policies across Asia. The group, which welcomed new members India and Pakistan, as well as the presidents of Iran and Mongolia, pledged to increase cooperation on energy and agriculture and create more favorable conditions on trade and investment.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 10, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Weak.  Gonna hafta practice if you want to get under my skin.
> ...


Lol, careful, your ignorance is starting to show around your fanaticism.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Case in point; your responses are rarely conversant to the post they allegedly address. What "ignorance," Comrade? You appear to be some artificial stupidity routine that generates random leftist hate, rather than a sentient being.

Has Soros released a new worm, code named Creep?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 10, 2018)

I don't pretend to know much about the economics behind this, or even fully understand how tariffs and a trade war will impact business and the U.S. economy somewhere down the line.  What I am beginning to suspect is that perhaps Trump doesn't, either.  He has made decisions that he then pulled back after learning that it was an "Oops" move, and he has done his typical "nice to their face and then insulting on Twitter" move here, as well.

My guess is that behind the scenes, Trump has these ideas about how business should be run.  The fact that he has done business around the world, successfully, for years does not mean he understands how the global economy actually works, but the people who DO know how it works can't get through to the President, so he comes out with his fiats and then after enough people say "See, this is what I meant.." he realizes it's a bit more complicated than he realized.  Kinda like healthcare was.

Trump's supporters don't seem to understand that being a successful international businessman doesn't mean you know as much as you think you do.   Who knows if there's any real or lasting damage to the US economy because of the bruised feelings from the G-7 summit.   Those leaders have to object to policies that would interfere with their economies--but it may be a lot of posturing.  And once again, Trump may soften his position.  This art of the deal shit, being done on the public stage, has everyone in an uproar, but I'm not convinced it's as awful as people are making it.  The trade war would be, though, and let's hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I don't pretend to know much about the economics behind this, or even fully understand how tariffs and a trade war will impact business and the U.S. economy somewhere down the line.  What I am beginning to suspect is that perhaps Trump doesn't, either.  He has made decisions that he then pulled back after learning that it was an "Oops" move, and he has done his typical "nice to their face and then insulting on Twitter" move here, as well.
> 
> My guess is that behind the scenes, Trump has these ideas about how business should be run.  The fact that he has done business around the world, successfully, for years does not mean he understands how the global economy actually works, but the people who DO know how it works can't get through to the President, so he comes out with his fiats and then after enough people say "See, this is what I meant.." he realizes it's a bit more complicated than he realized.  Kinda like healthcare was.
> 
> Trump's supporters don't seem to understand that being a successful international businessman doesn't mean you know as much as you think you do.   Who knows if there's any real or lasting damage to the US economy because of the bruised feelings from the G-7 summit.   Those leaders have to object to policies that would interfere with their economies--but it may be a lot of posturing.  And once again, Trump may soften his position.  This art of the deal shit, being done on the public stage, has everyone in an uproar, but I'm not convinced it's as awful as people are making it.  The trade war would be, though, and let's hope it doesn't come to that.



What the Marxist media fails to report is that both Canada and Mexico have imposed tariffs on American goods all along. When Trump said NAFTA is a bad deal, he wasn't kidding. It blocks tariffs by America, but allows them by our supposed partners.

What Trump is doing, is forcing Canada to start playing by the same rules that America plays by. Clinton got us into a lopsided deal that fucks the American worker in favor of Canada and Mexico.

There will only be a trade war if Canada fails to blink.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 10, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Lol, that one isn't helping.


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Shifting all the time wouldn't you say ??  Are their any perfect ?  No not one.

Have to keep up, because some might be willing to change, when others are shifting towards greed, and heavy trade in their favor.

We have to go with what's in our national interest, and not in trade deficits that make no sense.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 10, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


BUT do you use a sledgehammer in accomplishing those aims??


----------



## candycorn (Jun 10, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...




Someone pointing missiles at your family isn’t your friend.  One would think we could agree with that…

But Trump supports that intimidation and you support the pervert….why?  Because he “sticks it” to people.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


------------------------------------------   well , sledgehammer use is whats needed .    What can they do in retaliation .   Trade War , bring it on as the President is willing as far as i can see  Edward .


----------



## edward37 (Jun 10, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


NO ONE  wins a trade war    And this one might hit red states hardest


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


A sledgehammer yes is but one tool in the tool box, and yes there are others in the tool box as well. After what has been going on, the sledgehammer is needed at this time.  That's what happens when things go to far.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


--------------------------------   such is life  Edward !!


----------



## beagle9 (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Your idea of America's ability to not be blackmailed by trade is interesting. I believe you might be hoping your country fails in everything it does if your group doesn't get it's way.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


tRump is more like a randomly thrown beer bottle than a hammer.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



One of the great mis-calculations is that you can try to surgically help a demographic while ignoring another in a trade war.  In a world where you can order toothbrushes made in Brazil if you want, its almost impossible to corner a market because the guys you’re aiming at can almost always buy what you’re selling somewhere else.  Developed nations also usually have something to trade with their new trading partner which cancels out any extra price their citizens are paying in the new relationship.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 10, 2018)

beagle9 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Yes  go after with a vengeance all freedom loving allies  and make friends with dictators in China and Russia


----------



## pismoe (Jun 10, 2018)

aw , TRUMP is in charge , for all we know he was just slapping the 'euro types' around as he also figures , lets see what happens  .   No matter what happens i think that the USA will be ok .   As an adventurous person , lets see what a trade war does .   As a 68 year old i have NEVER ever been hungry so if a trade war brings on a Depression maybe i'll get to eat in a soup kitchen Candy .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------   FREEDOM LOVING , heck 'england' doesn't even allow Free Speech .    Same for 'canada' as they prosecuted Mark Stein  [steyn] for anti muslim speech a few years ago .   I think that he wrote a book .   And freedom loving brits have Tommy Robinson in prison due to his advertising or using free speech to advertise muslim grooming gangs grooming young English girls to use drugs and to be whores  Edward .


----------



## edward37 (Jun 10, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


The EU needs to get ahead of the game here and make as many contingency plans in terms of agreements that are not reliant upon American interests, as does SE Asia, I don't really see any alternatives. I guess the dumbest people in the U.S. are going to get their way. Quite what the International geo-political map is going to look like after Trump's Presidency is anyone's guess. The man and his administration is reckless in my view.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 10, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


------------------------  [chuckle]  ---  good one Crep !!


----------



## candycorn (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



It reminds me of bad, 7th grade theater.  Clearly the executive has no idea what it is doing; there is no strategy.  Multi-lateral deals is much easier for companies like Pizza Hut, Coke, Yeti, Apple etc… because the specifications and requirements are the same in every market represented by the signers of the deal.  So the same phone you sell, the same restaurant you open, the same product you produce for Berlin, you can sell in Budapest.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------   China and Russia are probably the ones that bear watching the most as they are probably the best examples of Nations that look out for their own best interests and they will tell Trump the fact that they are Nationalists --------------------   the eurotypes though are like assassins as they approach with a smirking smile saying that they are friends but they have knives hidden behind their backs .      Like TRUMP said , the eurotypes have all been robbing America , the piggy bank of the world for a long time .


----------



## edward37 (Jun 10, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


America is and has been the leader of the free world for as long as I can remember  the richest most respected  How bad has this robbery  affected us?


----------



## edward37 (Jun 10, 2018)

America ..respected and counted on ,,,,,,,,,,,no more


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




You do know France have had nuclear missiles pointed at us for decades right?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> America ..respected and counted on ,,,,,,,,,,,no more




No it's America not going to bend over with Trump in charge.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 10, 2018)

edward37 said:


> America ..respected and counted on ,,,,,,,,,,,no more


--------------------------------------------   GOOD , its up to them Edward .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 10, 2018)

and speaking of 'lady boy justin trudeau '   here he / she is with fake left eyebrow sliding off .  ---   OH MY! VIDEO ---> Justin Trudeau's Fake Eyebrow Slides Off During Presser...   ---  just a lighthearted  break moment .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




DERP

As I thought, you're a bot.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 10, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Yeah, nope.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 10, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Another random string by the artificial stupidity routine.

I used to write software in BASIC that was better and emulating natural response in the 80's.

Soros needs to step up his pathetic game, creep.


----------



## Crepitus (Jun 10, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Lol, so I'm a bot.

But you keep responding to me.

Think about that.for a minute.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 10, 2018)

bear513 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Do they now?  I suspect they do not.  If they do, I would expect the POTUS to address that.

I just re-read that and am now editing….

Do they, _now—  as of 6/10/18.  _


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 10, 2018)

The kid got caught by trump..


Germany's Merkel calls Trump's G7 slams 'sobering,' 'depressing'

"*According to a Canada release, they make almost 100 Billion Dollars in Trade with U.S. (guess they were bragging and got caught!). Minimum is 17B. Tax Dairy from us at 270%. Then Justin acts hurt when called out!*"


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 10, 2018)

candycorn said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Always did.. what do you think they are stupid?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Jun 11, 2018)

I think we should invade Canada -- they are more of our enemy than Russia

It is in-necessary to build a wall along the border of Canada tho -- not enough brown people to justify it -- but they are our enemy tho


----------



## pismoe (Jun 11, 2018)

no big deal invading Canada , they have no military to worry about and i wouldn't mind enlarging the USA   Biff .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 11, 2018)

but from what i HEAR they are importing lots of third worlders  so maybe we will need a WALL someday  Biff .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 11, 2018)

ENEMY though , kind of a Weak enemy eh Biff .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 11, 2018)

and didn't they as English Subjects or 'pre canadians' burn down the White House at one time  Biff ??


----------



## pismoe (Jun 11, 2018)

Russia though , Soviet Russia helped the USA kill and defeat 'nazi Germany'  [about] 78 years ago and 'hilary' wanted to do a reset with the Russians just a few years ago .  Plus mrobama was going to get more flexible with the Russians after he won his last election  Biff .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 11, 2018)

bear513 said:


> The kid got caught by trump..
> 
> 
> Germany's Merkel calls Trump's G7 slams 'sobering,' 'depressing'
> ...


----------

